# Need some advice/opinions concerning some strange dreams...



## clay_man (Jan 5, 2013)

First off, I am a newly wed. My wife and I have been married for about 4 months now.

So, for about 3 weeks now I have been having some dreams involving a woman that I work with. We are pretty good friends and I would go as far as to say that I care about her. Mostly in a non-romantic way, however, there are other feelings there that I cannot deny. Certainly not love, but a certain infatuation mixed with respect? I really don't know how to word it, but it makes sense in my head.

These dreams are never sexual. It's usually along the lines of us laying in bed or on the couch and just talking. 

As uninteresting as this may sound, these dreams have been seriously screwing with my head! I don't know what to think or feel. As of yet, these dreams have not been affecting my relationship with my wife or my coworker, this is really just a mental health thing.

Is this normal? Any advice on how to cope with this and/or just get over it? As I type this out, it seems very rediculous to me, but these dreams are really having an effect on my mental state.

Any advice is appreciated.


----------

